# Hello All :)



## Loyaltyaboveallelse (Aug 18, 2018)

I am new around here and looking forward to helping any way I can as well as getting advice on my own issues.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM.

Could you post a reply here so I can see if you can at least do that?


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice to have a chat with you dude. Welcome to the community!


----------



## Loyaltyaboveallelse (Aug 18, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Hi, welcome to TAM.
> 
> Could you post a reply here so I can see if you can at least do that?


Well it let me reply to you now, Sorry I got home late to answer you earlier.


----------

